# GrandinRoad Outlet Sale thru 12/28--still halloween left



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

GrandinRoad has a 3-day, Extra 25% off, Entire Outlet sale going on right now. This discount is on top of the already marked down price of items in the outlet. Excludes taxes and postage and handling. Can't be combined....etc. Promotional Code: XXW35058. Valid on orders placed thru 12/28/10. There's still halloween items left in the outlet area so don't forget to use the code if you order. Enter the code during check out.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

GoS, you still know how to spend my money better than anyone else! 

Has anyone seen the Equestrienne costume in person, and if so, how nice is it? I love it in the pictures but I've learned my lesson about trusting their appearance in online photos.


----------

